
Elixir Golf Caesar Cipher - emson
http://elixirgolf.com/articles/the-elixir-caesar-cipher/
======
emson
Can you create a Caesar Cipher in elixir that can beat 114 characters?

------
lectrick
This was interesting! Took a stab at it myself and got it to work but it
wasn't as small as some of these!

